# Freeport, ME CCO



## foreverymoment (Apr 11, 2008)

I stopped by on my way through town today...usually they are the crappiest CCO ever, but today? Not so much!

	[FONT=Verdana,Arial,Helvetica]So much good stuff...and one exciting thing (to be told at the end of the post) -- this is what I remember:

	Both the Balloonacy pressed powders
	A crap ton of different iridescent pressed powders
	All the 3-D Glasses
	Moonbathe lipglass
	Holiday 2007 (cool pigment, a bunch of the lip ones, the palettes, softsparkle pencil set...and I think I saw one lipglass set?)
	Zandra l/s
	Blast-o-Blue l/s
	A ton of fluidlines including Royal Wink and Blue Peep
	Jewel Blue e/s (among the tons of other ones)
	15-20 pigments including most of the rushmetal ones, entremauve, Aire-de-Blue
	A bunch of the liquid glitterliners

	And the exciting thing? (or at least I thought it was...)

	They have 5 DAZZLEGLASSES!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			











:drool s: $11.25! OMG. Get them if you can get there...whoever screwed that one up in shipping was a genius.
	I got Money Honey and Comet Blue...they are gorgeous. The consistency reminds me of a lustreglass but with more sparklies.
	(Comet Blue looks amazing over Blast-o-Blue l/s btw)[/FONT]


----------



## coachkitten (Apr 12, 2008)

*Re: Freeport Maine!  Awesome stuffs!*

Wow!  Zandra l/s and Dazzleglass!  I wish I lived in Freeport!


----------



## Chelseaa (Apr 22, 2008)

*Re: Freeport Maine!  Awesome stuffs!*

OMG Yeah! I saw all that stuff there the other day! Amaaazinnngg. I must have overlooked the dazzleglasses though! IM SO BUYING THEM WHEN I GET MY PAYCHECK...WOOOOO!!


----------



## xbrookecorex (May 12, 2008)

*Re: Freeport Maine!  Awesome stuffs!*

I was there on Mother's Day weekend, and here's an update of what they have, from what I remember:

Lots of Chromeglasses
Lots of Plushglasses
Lots of Glimmer Shimmers
Lots of Matt Murphy Bags
Lots of Lip Gelees
See Thru Cheek Stuff
Lots of Fluidliners
Lots of Liquidlasts
All Sundressing Sprays

Eyeshadows:
French Gray
Aquadisiac
Cranberry (Moonbathe)
Clair de Lune (Moonbathe)
Aquavert
Beauty Sleep
Suspicion

Lipsticks/Glasses:
Lip 65
Negligee
Embraceable
Blast O Blue
Pink Clash
Be In
Moonbathe
Thrills
Sunmetal
Stroke of Lust

2 Novel Twist Brush Sets
2 Novel Twist Blushes
1 Novel Twist Eye Palette
Softsparkle Pencil Mini Set
Royal Assets 3 3 Lips Sets
Royal Assets Cool Eyes Palette

Cherche Blushcreme

Premeditated CCB
Cool Fuschia(?) CCB

Hullaballoo Highlight Powder

Ultra Elegant Slimshine
Gaily Slimshine

3 Clear Lipglasses Pack 
3 Lustreglass Minis Pack

Mauvism Paint
Pixel Paint

Love In Lip Lacquer

Lightful Moisturizer

2 Perfumes- The dark green and the gold

All the old packaging skincare, ya know


----------



## refelctions (Aug 30, 2008)

*Re: Freeport Maine!  Awesome stuffs!*

I was just there today, and what I was most excited about was Mythic Blue Zoom Lash mascara. They also had all 3 McQueen eyeshadows... and all 3 McQueen Paintpots!


----------



## cherryjane (Oct 10, 2010)

I didn't see a thread for this one - hell, I didn't even know they had a CCO because it's not listed on Outlet Bound.  I ran into it by mistake and good fortune!  Here's what I spotted:

Pigments: Golden Lemon, Gold (glitter), Spiritualize, Gilded Green (repromoting in the holiday sets), Reflects Black, Lovely Lily, Steel Blue, Mutiny, Chocolate Brown

Give Me Liberty of London collection (including Perennial High Style l/g)

Holiday 2009 pigments, l/g sets, eye and face palettes, lip bags, box sets

Porcelain Pink MSF, Petticoat MSF, Cheeky Bronze MSF

Naked Honey collection, including the skincare items, highlight powders.

Dirty GPS, Brown, Now GPS, Below Ground GPS

Artifact PP, Girl Friendly PP, Moss Scape PP

Just a Pinch gel blush

Superglasses

Lillyland - the LipGelees, all of the Creamblend blushes (except So Sweet, So Easy), the Pearlmate powder


----------

